# 265/75/R16 tires on 2001 Pathfinder



## uscboy (Jan 23, 2004)

Very disappointed that in numerous posts here folks have said that this size fits and does 
not rub. I bought a set today - they rub. Thankfully, they took them all back off and put 
255/70/16's on instead (didn't offer 255/65/16's in what I wanted) and the new set was fine.

If it's so close that different tire brands or different levels of strut/shock wear can cause 
them to rub, people shouldn't post so definitively that 265/75/16's have no problems.

So this is a post for the record that not all 265/75/16's work.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

uscboy said:


> Very disappointed that in numerous posts here folks have said that this size fits and does
> not rub. I bought a set today - they rub. Thankfully, they took them all back off and put
> 255/70/16's on instead (didn't offer 255/65/16's in what I wanted) and the new set was fine.
> 
> ...


Wow... I thought they'd fit. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Malta1 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have 255/70/16 on my 99.5 Pathy with no rubbing whatsoever. Plus the size up fills in the wheel well nicely. Good luck with your new rubber!


----------



## dynomax (Jan 2, 2011)

uscboy said:


> Very disappointed that in numerous posts here folks have said that this size fits and does
> not rub. I bought a set today - they rub. Thankfully, they took them all back off and put
> 255/70/16's on instead (didn't offer 255/65/16's in what I wanted) and the new set was fine.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they weren't saying 265/70/16? 70/16's i think are more popular than a 75/16... (maybe not...)

I have 245/75/16's on now, i was hoping to jump to 265/70/16 (.1" taller, and obviously wider...) Now you have me a bit concerned... 

Where do they rub?


----------



## dynomax (Jan 2, 2011)

uscboy said:


> Very disappointed that in numerous posts here folks have said that this size fits and does
> not rub. I bought a set today - they rub. Thankfully, they took them all back off and put
> 255/70/16's on instead (didn't offer 255/65/16's in what I wanted) and the new set was fine.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they weren't saying 265/70/16? 70/16's i think are more popular than a 75/16... (maybe not...)

I have 245/75/16's on now, i was hoping to jump to 265/70/16 (.1" taller, and obviously wider...) Now you have me a bit concerned... 

Where do they rub?


----------

